#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-15
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> morning
<czajkowski> slashtom: hows you ?
<slashtom> grand, how's the form?
<czajkowski> great
<czajkowski> love it
<czajkowski> :D
<slashtom> a step up from limerick? ;)
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> pretty interesting so far
<czajkowski> still getting to grips what I'll be doing
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> tdr112: ping
<czajkowski> aloha
<airurando> czajkowski: hi there
<czajkowski> airurando: hows things with you and the family
<airurando> glad to see you are settling in across the pond :)
<airurando> all good here
<airurando> 2 weeks and 2 days till disneyland paris
<czajkowski> awww fantastic
<airurando> trying to catch tdr112 to see if he's OK for the open source in business thing tomorrow evening
 * airurando is wondering if extra hands are needed
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> gutted am missing it
<czajkowski> you going ?
<airurando> not sure
<airurando> If tdr112 could use an extra pair of hands I'd be happy to go
<czajkowski> http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/Punditry
<czajkowski> anyone can add content to it
<czajkowski> it's to  give some feedback t pc live magazine
<ShaneM> czajkowski: How's the new job going? :)
<czajkowski> great thanks
<ShaneM> Great!
<ShaneM> I saw on identi.ca your living with a deb person, what're the chances!
<czajkowski> I know
<czajkowski> :)
<ShaneM> Hey did anyone head to the MeeGo con in Dublin today?
<ShaneM> I was meant to go, but alas my funds are too low.
<ebel> czajkowski: did you just look for "geek friendly accomodation"? :P
<czajkowski> no
<czajkowski> anyone want to help me out with http://pad.ubuntu-ie.org/Punditry
<czajkowski> need to have it done by tomorrow
<czajkowski> jot in any ideas
<czajkowski> am pooed
<czajkowski> pooped
<ShaneM> I can try and help.
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> early mornings are making for a long day
<ShaneM> Heh yeah
<ShaneM> Hope what I've put there helps a little.
<czajkowski> thanks
<ShaneM> You can already see what i've written right? I don't need to save or anything?
<ShaneM> Sorry, haven't used this before.
<ShaneM> http://torrentfreak.com/irish-government-wants-file-sharing-compromise-or-legislation-will-follow-101115/ Don't really like the sound of this article.
<ShaneM> Did google effectively kill etherpad and put the code into google docs? :(
<popey> no
<popey> etherpad is open source
<popey> you can run your own etherpad instance
<popey> ta-da! http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ :D
<ShaneM> popey: Yeah but the further development is dead?
<popey> no
<ShaneM> Oh ok.
<ShaneM> My bad.
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> ShaneM: I can see when you're writing stuff yuo
<ShaneM> czajkowski: Cool. I've never used etherpad before :)
<czajkowski> it's handy and you cna use it by just going to pad.ubuntu-ie.org and creating them
<czajkowski> handy for note taking
<ShaneM> Awesome :)
<czajkowski> yup
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-16
<ShaneM> Anyone have experience resizing encrypted drives?
<czajkowski> tdr112: enjoying the event
<czajkowski> some intersting ( i think) info coming from event on open source and business http://twitter.com/#!/search?q=%23OSSbizValue
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<tdr112> czajkowski: he is talking now
<czajkowski> coolio
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-17
<ShaneM> Hey all.
<ebel_> hi
<tdr112> hello all
<czajkowski> tdr112: enoy yesterday
<tdr112> yep it was good fun
<ShaneM> The bb scheme is such crap :(
<ShaneM> http://www.dcenr.gov.ie/Communications/Communications+Development/National+Broadband+Scheme/NBS+FAQs.htm
<ShaneM> It's all just wireless bb, which is rubbish.
<tdr112> czajkowski: talked to a few of te speakers , they all said nice things about you
<czajkowski> aww
<tdr112> so they tell me that there is notting but young men in the town your in
<czajkowski> so I'm told
<czajkowski> Army folks
<czajkowski> tdr112: new house mate is a debian developer working for redhat
<tdr112> the red hat guy yesterday , was great too
<czajkowski> ronan
<czajkowski> aye good speaker
<infoturtle> halo guys, stupid question, where can I add topics for the IRC meeting to-night?
<tdr112> on the wiki
<infoturtle> jUST FOUND THE PAGE ON THE WIKI WHERE TO ADD STUFF
<infoturtle> THANKS
<infoturtle> oops caps lock was on......
<tdr112> not to worry
<infoturtle> and anyone can add to the agenda ya?? Like i'll be there for the meeting just want to add something
<tdr112> infoturtle: yep anyone can
<ebel_> infoturtle: yep anyone can add to agenda and come to the meeting
<ebel_> though if you add to the agenda, please come to the meeting, so that you can talk about it :)
<infoturtle> I will, just didn't want to show up and announce I had sumit to say is all, I'll be there ^^,
<ebel_> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<airurando> Might be a bit late for tonights meeting
<czajkowski> aloha
<airurando> Hi czjkowski
<airurando> Just driving home so can't chat pulled in for this
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> meeting not for a while yet
<czajkowski> chat later
<airurando> evening all
<infoturtle`> how do
<airurando> anyone about for the meeting
<infoturtle`> an seo
<czajkowski> me
<tdr112> me
<airurando> will I chair?
<czajkowski> sure
<ebel> ahoy7
 * ebel just arrives
<airurando> evening ebel
<ebel> 'evening
<airurando> you want to chair or will I?
<ebel> erm i don't mind if you do it :P
<airurando> right so
<ebel> :)
<airurando> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 14:08. The chair is airurando.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<airurando> If Welcome all, if you are here for the monthly meeting please indicate so by saying PRESENT
<airurando> PRESENT
<infoturtle`> PRESENT
<czajkowski> PRESENT
<tdr112> Present
<ebel> PRESENT
<airurando> The wiki page for this meeting, which includes the meeting agenda, is located at
<airurando> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2010-11-17
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2010-11-17
<airurando> We'll start off with a review of previous action items
<slashtom> PRESENT
<airurando> We have a couple of old action items which relate to updating the Ubuntu-ie Loco Website
<airurando> This appears to have gone off the boil for the moment so unless anyone objects I feel we should drop it from the agenda until somebody shows an interest in taking up this challenge.
<infoturtle`> what's needed?
<airurando> any thoughts?
<ebel> anyone wanna do it?
<ebel> I have a feeling I am supposed to give someone else access, there's a few people who have access to the blacknight account
<infoturtle`> Sure if I knew what was needed to update
<airurando> infoturtle` I suppose a willingness to take on the challenge and a ability with website design
<infoturtle`> have both of those
<airurando> ebel: could you elaborate
<ebel> airurando: essentially we have web hosting with blacknight
<ebel> i.e. ubuntuie has a blacknight account username/password
<ebel> with that you can access the blacknight control panel, install various LAMP web applications etc
<ebel> i.e. everything you need to set up the website.
<ebel> the webmistriss/webmaster will need this details to 'maintain the website'.
<airurando> does anyone still have a link to shaunos mockup?
<ebel> if anyone wants to be our webmistress/webmaster just let me know, and (unless other are opposed) I'll give it to 'em
<ebel> I've given said details to other people already.
<infoturtle`> I'd be happy to do it, will it involve changing the layout or adding content?
<ebel> infoturtle`: you can do as little and as much as you want. essentially we need a webmistriss/webmaster.
<infoturtle`> cool, I'll help with that
<infoturtle`> ^^,
<airurando> excellent
<airurando> anyone have any other input
<infoturtle`> not on this matter but I did want to ask something else
 * ebel gives username/password to infoturtle` (see pm)
<airurando> infoturtle` want to leave it to AOB section at the end?
<infoturtle`> oh, sorry, ya cool
<airurando> [ACTION] infoturtle` to take on task of ubuntu-ie website webmistress/webmaster.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  infoturtle` to take on task of ubuntu-ie website webmistress/webmaster.
<airurando> thanks for that infoturtle`
<airurando> thanks ebel for granting access
<infoturtle`> no prob airurando
<airurando> moving on
<airurando> at last months meeting I was actioned to generate Ubuntu Hour listings for Dublin and Limerick only for the month of October
<airurando> this was done and the listings for November were also generated.
<airurando> November Ubuntu Hours happening next week in Dublin.
<airurando> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/527/detail/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/527/detail/
<airurando> and Limerick
<airurando> [LINK] http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/526/detail/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/526/detail/
<airurando> tdr112 was actioned to contact the Dublin colleges in an effort to organising Ubuntu 10.10 CD distribution.
<airurando> tdr112: want to say anything on this
<airurando> tdr112 was also actioned with the responsibility to lead the effort to organise a team event for November
<tdr112> yep i gave out a lot of cds
<tdr112> lots of them
<tdr112> czajkowski: got me another 100 for an event the other day so we have about 50 left ,
<airurando> I know imgarysmith had an item on the agenda relating to DC distribution but he withdrew due to the fact that he would not be present at this evenings meeting
<airurando> *CD
<tdr112> well theren are some left and he is welcome to them
<tdr112> airurando: do you have an email for him/her
<airurando> afraid not
<airurando> The targeting of college comp socs seemed to go well.
<tdr112> yep i contact them via irc
<airurando> Maybe we should discuss this more at a later date when imgarysmith is around.
<tdr112> ok
<airurando> warrants further discussion IMO
<airurando> tdr112 anything on the end of year team event?
<tdr112> nope i am hoping to hand this off to someone else i am mad busy in college
<airurando> anyone available to take this up?
<infoturtle`> I've got the time of no one else can
<airurando> infoturtle` you are fast becoming a legend.
<airurando> anyone have any ideas on what we could do?
<infoturtle`> ^^, what can I say, I have a boring life
<airurando> <infoturtle` want to come up with a couple of ideas like cinema night, bowling etc.
<airurando> come up with a few target dates.
<airurando> hit the mailing list for thoughts
<airurando> at this stage it may be a new year event
<infoturtle`> can do if you want to leave it with me to come up with stuff
<airurando> no real rush
<infoturtle`> I'll get some ideas and trow it around the mailing list, see what people think
<airurando> [ACTION] infoturtle` to take over lead organiser for end of year/new year team event.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  infoturtle` to take over lead organiser for end of year/new year team event.
<airurando> great stuff
 * slashtom was thinking of doing a doodle poll
<slashtom> like before, selection of dates and events
<infoturtle`> no prob
<slashtom> although we may be limited for events, given the weather and short days
 * slashtom suggests bowling
<slashtom> either december or january
<ebel> indoors++
<infoturtle`> it will have to be indoor to be fair
<slashtom> i said bowling not bowls ;)
<infoturtle`> golf isn't a real option like
<infoturtle`> oh i know i was just saying something
<airurando> to set it up will we just say bowling?
<airurando> then doodle poll for date?
<slashtom> that seems good
<infoturtle`> yep, we can do that
 * slashtom can take care of that
<airurando> ok so
<slashtom> iirc there is a bowling alley iin stillorgan
<infoturtle`> we want that venue?
<slashtom> you have any other suggestions
<airurando> is there nothing more central?
<slashtom> the stillorgan venue is on the bus route 46A
<slashtom> no, nothing more central
<infoturtle`> no, don't mind, would just like the info for when I ask
<ebel> (46a = one of the most common busses in the country)(
<airurando> [ACTION] slashtom to generate doodle poll to decide on date for winter bowling team event.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  slashtom to generate doodle poll to decide on date for winter bowling team event.
<airurando> infoturtle` you're off the hook for that one.
<infoturtle`> ok cool
<airurando> moving on the agenda items proper
<airurando> [TOPIC] Team Events December Schedule
<MootBot> New Topic:  Team Events December Schedule
<airurando> With this being 'the most wonderful time of the year' I was wondering if we should plan accordingly.
<airurando> Is there any point in having Ubuntu Hours on the 29th and 30th of December?
<czajkowski> nope
 * slashtom and ebel will be in .uk then
<ebel> yarp
<czajkowski> airurando: how about teaming uo with python and ruby and alt.net for some sort of xmas thingy
<czajkowski> airurando: remember the mails vicky send on re an event
<airurando> czajkowski yeah got them
<czajkowski> perhaps that can be done instead of an ubuntu hour for december?
<airurando> czajkowski you propose calling that team quiz event a combined social event for December
<czajkowski> yup
<airurando> Good Idea
<infoturtle`> I likes it too
<airurando> is it agreed that we will drop Ubuntu Hours for December?
<infoturtle`> agreed
<airurando> I'll ask citizenjonker about the Limerick one.  It will be up to him really.
<infoturtle`> He online now, will i ask him to join?
<infoturtle`> *he's
<airurando> as there are no objections thought we won'e schedule a Dublin Ubuntu Hour for December.
<airurando> infoturtle` please do
<airurando> *won't
<airurando> Should we have our monthly IRC meeting on 15 Dec 10 as would be expected given it is the default third Wednesday of the month.
<tdr112> airurando: i think an email to a list telling people its not on would be good
<airurando> tdr112: agreed I'll take that on
<infoturtle`> citizenjonker said he's cool with it
<infoturtle`> actual words
<airurando> [ACTION] airurando to e-mail list informing subscribers that there will be no scheduled Dublin and Limerick Hours for December.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  airurando to e-mail list informing subscribers that there will be no scheduled Dublin and Limerick Hours for December.
<airurando> everyone OK with next months meeting happening on 15 Dec 10?
<slashtom> aye
<infoturtle`> sure am
<ebel> yep
<airurando> good stuff
<airurando> I'll schedule that so.
<airurando> next item
<airurando> [TOPIC] Our Loco Team Logo
<MootBot> New Topic:  Our Loco Team Logo
<airurando> Do we need a redesign?
<airurando> Are we bound to using the new brand guidelines?
<airurando> [LINK] http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<infoturtle`> at the last ubuntu hour in limerick, some one brought a design that i loved if ye want to look at the idea of it
<infoturtle`> its rough but the idea is there
<airurando> Should we update the font at least?
<airurando> infoturtle` yeah that was Hugh
<infoturtle`> sure was
<airurando> Hugh Mulqueen an artist generated a logo which he posted to the forums some time ago.
<airurando> [LINK]http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463311
<MootBot> LINK received: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463311
<airurando> I've chatted to Hugh on the forums and discussed the possibility of a more subtle update to the logo.
<airurando> He seemed keen.
<airurando> Hoped he would be here tonight
<airurando> does anyone have thought on this?
<airurando> is it needed?
<infoturtle`> he was keen to let us use it at the meeting
<infoturtle`> so I'd say he'd be fine with it
<infoturtle`> chuffed even
<airurando> infoturtle` based on the new branding I told Hugh I thought his design was a bit extreme.
<airurando> czajkowski: can you provide any guidance on this?
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> well once a new logo is created
<czajkowski> we can just ask canonical to check it#s ok
<czajkowski> they come back within a few days
<czajkowski> onces it's done poke me and I'll sort that bit out
<airurando> I've seem the UK redesign and it does not differ from the official brand as much as loco designs in the past did.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> they had it checked out also
<airurando> I don't believe there is scope for much artistic license
<czajkowski> but we can tidy up the font
<czajkowski> and folks can add stuff to the design
<airurando> I liked Hugs effort and suggested he came up with something more subtle paying head to the new brand design guidelines
<airurando> I'll try to contact Hugh Again
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<airurando> infoturtle` if you come across him can you let him know I want to talk to him?
<airurando> right so
<airurando> moving on
<infoturtle`> will do, ill contact him once this is over
<airurando> [TOPIC] Facebook and Twitter Front
<MootBot> New Topic:  Facebook and Twitter Front
<airurando> proposer not listed on the wiki page but the entry was made by andru183
<infoturtle`> Thats me, I want to make an offical Ubuntu facebook page that can post event/content to facebook users
<infoturtle`> at the moment I'm one of the admins for a ubunt-ie page but it cant post content so I would like to make one that can
<infoturtle`> anyone mind if I do this?
<ebel> for the ubuntu ireland facebook page?
<ebel> we have a twitter, you want access for that?
<infoturtle`> ya, I found that out after i made the post
<ebel> anyone opposed to giving infoturtle` twitter/identica access details?
<airurando> no objection here
<czajkowski> nope
<airurando> infoturtle` forgive my ignorance here
<airurando> do you want to update the current Ubuntu-ie Facebook page?
<airurando> or generate a new one?
<infoturtle`> no, make one, with the name ubunt-ie that people can join and I can post the news/events so people know about content on facebook
<infoturtle`> reminders even
<airurando> What about the current Ubuntu Ireland page?
<airurando> Do we want/need a double presence on Facebook?
<infoturtle`> It can post any news or anything, people can just join and write on its wall
<airurando> can it not be modified?
<infoturtle`> sorry that should be it can't
<infoturtle`> I understand the double presence but the current page dosen't interact with users
<airurando> can it not be modified?
 * airurando knows nothing about this
<infoturtle`> no, its just a fan page to like, you have to create a new opage and delete the old
<airurando> can you migrate subscribers (likers)
<infoturtle`> no, but as admin i can send mail to all of them to let them know about the move and why
<airurando> I have no objection
<airurando> anyone else?
<czajkowski> nope
<airurando> any input ebel: slashtom: tdr112?
<ebel> i don't mind
<ebel> go for it
<infoturtle`> woo! thanks
<tdr112> not i facebook , dont mind
<airurando> as there are no objections I reckon that's fine so.
<tdr112> just keep it upto date ,
<infoturtle`> thanks guys!!
 * tdr112 does not want another thing to update 
<infoturtle`> i will, i always update ubuntu current stuff on my own site anyway
<infoturtle`> this is just the same thing
<airurando> [ACTION] infoturtle`to generate the curren Ubuntu-ie Facebook page
<MootBot> ACTION received:  infoturtle`to generate the curren Ubuntu-ie Facebook page
<airurando> [ACTION] infoturtle` to generate new improved Fecebook page for ubuntu-ie. Delete old page and try to migrate subscribers over via email.
<MootBot> ACTION received:  infoturtle` to generate new improved Fecebook page for ubuntu-ie. Delete old page and try to migrate subscribers over via email.
<tdr112> i have to head off now , i will read the rest of the logs tonight
<airurando> great
<airurando> [TOPIC] Any other Business
<MootBot> New Topic:  Any other Business
<airurando> I'll end the meeting so
<airurando> thanks all for attending and participating
<airurando> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 15:25.
<infoturtle`> egg salad, I'll get onto huge now
<ebel> :)
<airurando> infoturtle` thanks for taking on so much and good luck with it all.
<infoturtle`> happy to help, I'm excited about it to be honest, yes I'm that lame
<airurando> look forward to seeing the updates.
<airurando> look forward to update at next months meeting
 * airurando must eat dinner.  
<airurando> long day
<airurando> tummy rumbling
<infoturtle`> cool, take care till next time
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-18
<slashtom> thanks tdr112, for anyone else who's interested http://doodle.com/rd8s2x54b7swa7u6
<jtoomey> hi all
<jtoomey> anyone alive?
<infoturtle`> a little
<jtoomey> i suppose that has to be better than not at all...
<jtoomey> infoturtle`: any chance you know anything about packaging?
<infoturtle`> a bit, shoot and see if i can help
<jtoomey> ah - cool. long story short: im trying to build gnome-disk-utility into a deb from the source (which i found on launchpad)
<jtoomey> im using these instructions: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<czajkowski> jtoomey: how are you getting on ?
<jtoomey> but i keep getting cryptic errors when it tries to build....
<jtoomey> czajkowski: hey - hows it going?
<czajkowski> what kind of errors are you getting
<jtoomey> i can recreate it if you give me a couple of mins...
<czajkowski> jtoomey: if you log into #ubuntu-locoteams I know there are more folks in there who have expereince
<czajkowski> and I'm in there also and they could help
<jtoomey> czajkowski: ok - cool, be there in a sec :D
<czajkowski> ok
<ebel> yo yo
<jtoomey> hi :D
<jtoomey> czajkowski: hey - thanks again for your help!
<czajkowski> jtoomey: np
<duvelhedz> hi ebel hows life with you
<ebel> yo
<ebel> grand
<ebel> yourself?
<duvelhedz> not too bad
<duvelhedz> did you hear about the new speed kernel patch in the works
<duvelhedz> its mind blowing
<duvelhedz> only 233 lines of codr that cuts desktop latency by a factor of 10!
<duvelhedz> you in dublin
<ebel> yeah i'm a dub
<ebel> you tried this new patch?
<duvelhedz> only read about it yesterday. was too tired to risk buggering up my kernel
<duvelhedz> might have a look tonight
<duvelhedz> there are pre and post patch vidoes on the phoronix site. this is going to be a very bug advancement for linix. should be included in 2.6.38
<duvelhedz> any plans yourself to try it?
<duvelhedz> i was telephoned and interviewed on the phone by microsoft today
<duvelhedz> didnt expect it in the least
<ebel> hahaha
<duvelhedz> they want me to deploy cluent vista and 7 machines for them in leixlip as they are moving there.
<duvelhedz> cant figure out why they thought i was a good choice
<duvelhedz> if i did it, my cover would be blown as soon as i start using apt-get as a verb!
<ebel> hehehe
<duvelhedz> i finally fixed my nvidia driver crashing issue. had brrn tearing my head out ovrr the proplem. tons of dmesg and syslog spam aswell.
<duvelhedz> was a nvs 330 laptop gpu
<hello> hello
<ShaneM> Hi
<hello> cool irc works in chrome now
<ShaneM> Cool
<hello> right now im doing the last scene of mw2
<hello> epic
<hello> have you ever gone to ubuntu hour?
<ShaneM> Nope
<ShaneM> I live in Cork.
<infoturtle`> that was odd
<infoturtle`> lol
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-19
<jtoomey> hello all
<ShaneM> Hi jtoomey
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> jyou came back
<czajkowski> :)
<ShaneM> Am I the only person Empathy never works for? :(
<czajkowski> really
<czajkowski> what happens
<ShaneM> It always crashes
<ShaneM> And msn messages never seen.
<ShaneM> All works on Pidgin fine.
<ShaneM> Even with a default install nothing work on Empathy.
<ShaneM> *never send.
<czajkowski> kinda odd
<czajkowski> ShaneM: what version ubuntu are you running
<ShaneM> 10.10
<ShaneM> But this has happened to me with every version.
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> is it do to do with your connection I wonder
<ShaneM> Unlikely since everything works perfectly in pidgin.
<ShaneM> And even if the connect was bad the application shouldn't randomly crash.
<ShaneM> I would assume it's some sort of msn issue with Empathy.
<ShaneM> Since the messages not sending only happens on the msn protocol.
<ebel> there's something up with msn lately
<ebel> they made a new ssl certificate but didn't get it signed or something
<ShaneM> ebel: Yeah that happened yesterday
 * ebel got that error today...
<ShaneM> ebel: I think that's only effecting Pidgin.
<ShaneM> This issue I have with Empathy is basically constant
<ShaneM> It's ok though, I'm not expecting some magical fix. I just wanted to know if people were having the same issues as me :)
<czajkowski> ShaneM: I used to have an issue with pidgin which is why I moved to empathy
<ShaneM> czajkowski: Oh mystery bugs :)
<czajkowski> ShaneM: I'd still log the bug though
<ShaneM> I don't really know what to log
<ShaneM> "Random crash"
<ShaneM> I don't know what sets it off.
<ShaneM> It's actually kind of completely random
<ShaneM> I suppose I could log the msn issues though.
<czajkowski> ShaneM: well in the bug report write out what you do
<czajkowski> what sets it off
<czajkowski> and also say it's intermittent
<ShaneM> czajkowski: I'll do that this evening then, brb.
<czajkowski> excellent
<tdr112> czajkowski: a post about that event http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~tdr/blog/2010/11/19/the-business-value-of-open-source-software/
<airurando> afternoon
<infoturtle`> ^^, how are we??
<airurando> does anyone have a link to some photos of the May Geeknic?
<airurando> hi infoturtle`
<airurando> not too bad
<airurando> any you?
<airurando> and you?
<airurando> I've tidied up the upcoming events wiki page and the 2010 events archive page.
<infoturtle`> fine, up and working to get work for the site out of the way, Anamanaguchi are playing a gig in limerick for friends of mine company opening party and trying to free time up for that
<infoturtle`> oh cool I'll go check that now and update the masses
<airurando> the only thing missing are photos for the may geeknic / lucid release party
<infoturtle`> seen some on czajkowski's blog before i belive
<airurando> yeah czajkowski was always reliable but she wasn't at that event
<airurando> oggcamp happened the same weekend.
<infoturtle`> oh, fiddle sticks
<czajkowski> airurando: ahh ebel has them on his flicker stream
<airurando> I wasn't at it either
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> I'll look into that
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> how was week two?
<ebel> airurando: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/tags/lucidlynx/
<airurando> thanks ebel
<ebel> twasn't a warm day, note the coats :)
<airurando> yeah I remember seeing them just didn't remember where
<airurando> I'll put a link to them on the 2010 archive wiki page.
<infoturtle`> anyone use ggz?  having troubles getting it to run
<czajkowski> infoturtle`: what is it
<infoturtle`> its a lobby for find server for games like nibbles/chess, games you can get with ubuntu
<infoturtle`> hey airurando any word from huge? I'm hoping to make out 2 or 3 themes for users to pick from if thats cool and if he's making a logo I'd like to add it to the header of all of them
<infoturtle`> for ubuntu-ie.org
<infoturtle`> should have said that part
<airurando> infoturtle` no hugh hasn't contacted me.  Look forward to seeing the designs.
<airurando> Remember though, based on my understanding, we can't mess with the actual logo or font
<infoturtle`> we can, unless you mean were not allowed, the the site deff allows you to edit themes, I wont touch a thing till it's approved, just thinking themes might make user experience a little more friendly
<airurando> infoturtle` I'm not saying anything is not allowed.
<airurando> truly I don't know.
<airurando> I just don't want a lot of effort to go into something for it then to be rejected.
<infoturtle`> ok cool, I'll just leave it as it is for now
<airurando> infoturtle` Ah no, give it a go just don't be too radical! and don't spend too much time on it.
<airurando> infoturtle` you are webmaster not me
<airurando> I don't have any say, above offering my opinion, in what happens to the website.
<infoturtle`> I happy to makes changes need and stuff but I'm not familiar with the rules and what can be done, I'm just afriad of getting too eager and doing something that pisses someone off, I'll try to add colour and give a spruce of life but as you say nothing too radical, and I am happy to be getting help from you, I know your not telling me wheat to do and the info is helping
<airurando> infoturtle` I'm way too conservative.  as ebel says you can do as much or as little as you like.
<airurando> He who does stuff gets to say whats done.
<airurando> you won't annoy folks with your initial plan of designing a couple and then letting people pick.
<infoturtle`> cool, thanks for the motivation/advice, I'll try something out and we'll see how it goes
<airurando> infoturtle` good stuff.
<jtoomey> hello all
<airurando> Hi jtoomey
<jtoomey> hey - hows it going?
<airurando> not too bad and yourself?
<jtoomey> grand. tired. long week.
<jtoomey> just trying this LostIRC client out - not sure how it works....
<czajkowski> jtoomey: welcome back
<tdr112> evening
<jtoomey> czajkowski, thanks!
<jtoomey> czajkowski, i started trying to get stuck into that code after your help yesterday. its very complicated - too much for my limited grasp of GTK+. i think i might mail the developer and see if he would give me 5 mins of his time...
<czajkowski> jtoomey: nods
<czajkowski> or there are folks usually idling in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat and they'll talk folks thorugh it
<jtoomey> czajkowski, i suppose, at this point my questions are specific to the application. how it fits together and what not. you know?
<czajkowski> j0ds
<czajkowski> nods
<jtoomey> j0ds eh? i hadnt thought of that... :P
<davisc> Hah! Wales are not happy bunnies!
<infoturtle`> ????
<davisc> Losing 13-6 to Fiji at half time
<czajkowski> wow
<lau1> read that they are trying to beat fidji at their own game
<lau1> the world cup fiasco was not enough
<lau1> ;)
<infoturtle`> time for this turtle to go see anamanaguchi!! woo, see ye guys 2mara!!
<lau1> see yo
<lau1> u
<infoturtle`> ^^,
#ubuntu-ie 2010-11-21
<infoturtle`> anybody know who might have the drupal password for ubnutu-ie.org?
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> infoturtle`: ebel might
<ebel> ahoy
<ebel> eh?
<infoturtle`> lol, and what timing he does have
<ebel> :)
<ebel> infoturtle`: in short, since it's hosted by canonical, you could ask them if you need more access.
<ebel> infoturtle`: you can ask on #ubuntu-locoteams for more access details
<ebel> well, you have to ask canonical ops team, and -locoteams would know where to ask there
<ebel> (or czajkowski would)
<ebel> However, feel free to just say 'feck it' and just use the blacknight account if you want
<czajkowski> what do you need
<czajkowski> we got the blacknight ac to be able to do more stuff
<czajkowski> as if it's on -ie.org atm with the hosting we have limited control over changes
<infoturtle`> I see, there just little thing's I would like to improve, suck as add a calendar to the sidebar to quick view events, add more colour to the theme, its a bit dead looking, I'm well able to code for web, just need to get to the code
<infoturtle`> sorry my typing skill aren't the best on this keyboard
<infoturtle`> half the keys are bust
<ebel> infoturtle`: yeah good ideas
<ebel> we have limited room for improvment
<ebel> what you could do is install drupal as normal on the blacknight account
<infoturtle`> i see that now :(
<ebel> then you'd have full 100% control
<infoturtle`> oh ya??
<ebel> then we can just turn off the canonical hosted one and use this new one
<infoturtle`> I'll look into that after I eat
<ebel> That's why we sought external hosting.
<ebel> So that we weren't constrained by the canonical hosting
<ebel> ahoy infoturtle`
<infoturtle`> ^^, hey
<ebel> (sorry I just like keeping things public :) )
<infoturtle`> no prob
<ebel> the fear of god is a good thing :P
<infoturtle`> ha ha ha
<infoturtle`> sure??
<ebel> I don't think you need to actually move the website now
<ebel> you could just have a fake website
<infoturtle`> its the domain that needs to be moved
<ebel> You could use your /etc/hosts file, but in the blacknight IP and play around
<ebel> The domain needs to be moved, but it doesn't *need* to be moved now, if you'd like
<ebel> you can still set up/configure/etc the website (on blacknight) while the ubuntu-ie.org domain points to the old site
<ebel> if you'd like
<infoturtle`> I follow you now, ya I'll stick to that for now so
<ebel> changing websites at 10:30pm on a Sunday can lead to sleeples nights :)
<infoturtle`> ha ha true that!
<ebel> You can also show off the website to the ubuntu-ie community aswell
<ebel> I'm pretty sure we'd have to talk to the ubuntu/canonical ops people in order to move the domain across
<ebel> that might take a few days
<ebel> BBL
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-14
<locodir-user> test
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-15
<slashtommy> oh noes, i'm now passing around Kubuntu CDs because people are upset with Gnome3/Unity
<slashtommy> good morning
<airurando> morning slashtommy
<airurando> morning all
<ebel> ello
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<czajkowski> any news?
<slashtommy> we have CDs!
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> there were some USA teams that didnt get them
<czajkowski> but a lot were EU and I wonder is it to do with the form and the fields
<czajkowski> :S
<ebel> odd
<ebel> it always worked before in the past.
<ebel> *shrug* worked in the end
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> it did as it got a kicking
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-16
<tdr112> morning all
<slashtommy> morning
<tdr112> i am trying to find out why one of my server stopped working last night
<tdr112> where would be the best place to start
<tdr112> var/log
<slashtommy> syslog?
<slashtommy> messages?
<slashtommy> the entire server died or just a daemon?
<tdr112> it stopped talking to me , no ssh , http any thing
<tdr112> dont think any thing wrong in syslog or messages
<slashtommy> have you console access?
<tdr112> i rebooted it so its all back up now
<slashtommy> oh
<tdr112> turned it off and on
<slashtommy> would have been interesting to go in on the console
<slashtommy> physical server or VM
<tdr112> physical server
<slashtommy> tis always handy to have a tty available
<ebel> if you have some graphs or monitoring you might be able to find out
<ebel> sometimes  'stopped working' could just mean 'went really really slow'
<ebel> i.e. a high load, e.g. 100, would make a server essentially unresponsive.
<ebel> if you had graphs of load you might see the load grow over time before it went dark
<tdr112> i dont have graphs on the load
<slashtommy> tdr112: time to argue the case for nagios3 monitoring and munin logging
<ebel> or accept that the gods frowned on you
<ebel> Tis amazing how much of professional downtime is just left at "i dunno"
<tdr112> i will have to come up with something i have to fill out a report
<slashtommy> be honest, "server requires monitoring"
<slashtommy> if you do not highlight the deficiencies, no resources will ever be allocated to change
<ebel> "I cannot answer the question with what we have now."
<ebel> You know about "technical debt"? It's a debt you owe to future you when you take shortcuts. It'll usually come back and make you pay later.
<ebel> Or y'know browse the jargon file and come up with someting :)
<tdr112> how do you add a user to the sudoers list
<ebel> you add them to a group
<ebel> i think it's the admin group
<tdr112> i think i will just add them to /etc/sudoers
<ebel> you can see in '/etc/sudoers' what groups are allowed, e.g. admin
<ebel> or sudo
<ebel> tdr112: if you edit /etc/sudoers, be sure to use visudo or something
<ebel> Otherwise you can really mess things up
<ebel> because if there is a syntax error in /etc/sudoers, then you can't sudo, and you need to be root to edit that file and fix the mistake
<ebel> I got stuck with that once.
<ebel> remember if you change the group someone is in, they may need to log out/log in again for it to have affect
<tdr112> i think the group is the better way to do it
<tdr112> adduser -g username admin
<ebel> or "usermod -a -G admin $USERNAME"
<slashtommy> we were both late home, so only just getting chance to sit down to dinner in a few mins
<slashtommy> we may be in for the meeting just a few minutes late
<locodir-user> test
<Bpb101> test
<airurando> good evening all
<Bpb101> hi
<imgarysmith> hello Bpb101
<airurando> hi Bpb101 and imgarysmith
<imgarysmith> hi mike, how's life?
<airurando> not too bad now and yourself?
<imgarysmith> ah grand, surviving
<ebel> hello
<airurando> hi ebel
<slashtommy> evening
<infoturtle> hi all
<airurando> hi infoturtle and slashtommy
<imgarysmith> hey andru
<infoturtle> hey airurando imgarysmith and again all, are we all well??
<ebel> right shall we start the irc meeting?
<slashtommy> yes, lets
<ebel> or we could wait a few mins to let others turn up
<airurando> start and let others join in I reckon.
<infoturtle> I'm good to go when ever
<ebel> alright, shall I chair?
<airurando> infoturtle very well
<airurando> ebel please do
<ebel> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Nov 16 21:05:11 2011 UTC.  The chair is ebel. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ebel> welcome to the nov. 2011 orc meeting
<ebel> here's the agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-11-16
<ebel> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2011-11-16
<infoturtle> A meeting for Orcs?
<ebel> PLease say PRESENT if you're here
<ebel> PRESENT
<slashtommy> PRESENT
<imgarysmith> present
<infoturtle> PRESENT
<Bpb101> Present and new
<infoturtle> hello Bpb101 and welcome
<airurando> PRESENT
<ebel> Bpb101: welcomer
 * ebel is not having luck with hitting the right keys today :P
<ebel> #topic Review of previous action items
<ebel> [topic] Review of previous action items
 * ebel is unsure if he's using meetingology correctly, aren't you supposed to get a PM when you do a command?
<ebel> anyways, anyone wanna say anything on this topic?
<infoturtle> what were the previous actions?
<airurando> last one I think related to ebel mailing the list re CDs
<airurando> no other actions I believe
<ebel> yep, cds are next topic.
<airurando> yip move on
<ebel> #topic Report on Oneric CD Distribution
<ebel> as you know we got ~250 cds from canonical of offical professionally manufactured cds of 11.10
<ebel> for distrubution around ireland
<infoturtle> Have many claimed them yet?
<ebel> I've emailed the mailing list and gotten some replies for worthy causes
 * slashtommy suggests an Ubuntu Hour next weekend to distribute them
<ebel> I have given ~ 10ish to benchapman/thejetset for codedojo
<ebel> and similar left some at TOG, the dublin hackersapce
<imgarysmith> ebel I emailed you a few mins ago about it
<ebel> I'll need to email people who replied already and ask them to send me a SAE so I can send them
<ebel> (If you're outside dublin)
<infoturtle> Can do
<ebel> inside dublin, i presume a physical meetup would be easiest for all around
<infoturtle> There's a few places I wish to drop them off to
<ebel> So if you think you could use some cds, email me: rory@technomancy and tell me what you'd do with them
<ebel> uptake has been less than last time alas
<airurando> ebel, infoturtle I should be able to drop some to Limerick early December
<ebel> some good news: the folks in limerick co.co. are still using ubuntu, so I'll send some down there
<infoturtle> is that technomancy.ie or .com?
<ebel> infoturtle: .org
<infoturtle> cheers
<ebel> (or yeah, forgot to include a TLD :P )
<ebel> so email me: rory@technomancy.org
<ebel> Any questions? comments? feedback?
<infoturtle> how much postage should I cover?
<infoturtle> sorry, just saw airurando, that would be great if you could
<ebel> I'm not sure. I posted them last time in a postoffice and your one weighed them and said diue to size that it was a 'small parcel'
<ebel> think it was €1.50 maybe....
<ebel> or €2
<infoturtle> ah grand
<ebel> deffo sub €5
<ebel> (shame there's no easy way to get refund on unused stamps...)
<ebel> anything else?
<ebel> #action ebel to reply to people already contacted wrt to cds
<meetingology> ACTION: ebel to reply to people already contacted wrt to cds
<ebel> Once I've distributed some CDs, we'll see how many are left, maybe another ask the list situtation
<ebel> #topic Wiki vs LoCo Team Portal from airurando
<ebel> airurando: care to take it away?
<airurando> thanks ebel
<airurando> Can we drop recording event and meeting details on the Wiki? We have been dual recording these details on the Wiki and in the LoCo Team Portal (formerly the LoCo Dir) for several months now.
<slashtommy> aye, i highlighted this problem over a year ago
<airurando> aye slashtommy
<slashtommy> have one place for events, and everything else points to the one source
<infoturtle> seems like a good idea, no need for more than one copy
<slashtommy> exactly, same goes for facebook and google+
<airurando> but I was happy to run then in parallel until we were sure the LoCo Team Portal was for us.
<airurando> *them
 * ebel is relatively disinterested in the outcome, and sees no massive difference between the two
<infoturtle> agrees
<slashtommy> grand, it's decided then
<ebel> ok
<airurando> cool wiki dropped
<ebel> #agreed IrishTeam wiki page to be deleted
<ebel> right?
<ebel> or:
<ebel> #agreed IrishTeam wiki page to be abandoned
<slashtommy> point it to the loco
<ebel> kewl
<ebel> next:
<ebel> #topic Adding admins to facebook page or and RSS updater
<ebel> from infoturtle
<infoturtle> Ya, time is no longer my friend and maybe if we had more admins to post events and such on facebook then user there would get more from it
<infoturtle> I can be quite forgetful too and just forget to add things
<slashtommy> infoturtle: see above
<infoturtle> at the moment I'm the only one who can use facebook as the Ubuntu-ie page
<slashtommy> have one place for events, and everything else points to the one source
 * ebel has no problem being a facebook admin, but cannot really commit to doing much actually with it
<infoturtle> indeed, I'm saying my problems is not being able to update the page, unless I do it via auto RSS
<airurando> slashtommy you know there are people who use facebook but not the loco
<ebel> wonder if you can pull stuff in from L.D.
<infoturtle> via rss you can
<infoturtle> I have an account for one of those auto feed I could just like if that's cool with everybody
<airurando> infoturtle I'd be happy to be an admin also
<infoturtle> *link instead of like
<infoturtle> soory
<infoturtle> airurando fantastic
<ebel> rss sounds like it might solve a lot of problems?
<slashtommy> airurando: i suggest linking to the LD
<slashtommy> from the facebook page
<airurando> can we do that?
<airurando> if so who will do that?
<infoturtle> I wouldn't know how to link to the LD
 * ebel hopes there's just an RSS feed somewhere
<airurando> identica can post to twitter and twitter then to normal facebook accounts (not sure about group pages)
 * ebel is unsure
<infoturtle> airurando, could be perfect if it did
<airurando> I suppose the topic was simply to add more admins
<infoturtle> will I check that out and if not link an RSS to it and make airurando admin anyway?
<airurando> are we drifting
<ebel> well perhaps, but would sorting out auto rss remove the need for more admins?
<airurando> can we do that in the context of this meeting?
<ebel> infoturtle: your call, you're admining it now.
<infoturtle> handy to have more anyway so it's not just me as admin. Just in case anything needs to be added or changed
<ebel> wanna make it easy for you, just put me, and I presume, airurando down as admins
<infoturtle> cool, will do then
<ebel> wanna do a long term solution, then figure oiut some rss?
<infoturtle> perfect
<ebel> kewl
<ebel> #topic A google + page? from infoturtle again
<infoturtle> ya, now that g+ allows pages I see an awful lot of locos starting pages
<infoturtle> do we want one or is what we have enough?
<ebel> you wanna set one up?
<airurando> I think we shoud generate one and park it until we sort it all out.
<airurando> whatever the major social platforms are we should have a presence.
<infoturtle> I can do ya, but g+ doesn't support multi admins yet
<imgarysmith> It can't be any harm having one, spread the Ubuntu love
<infoturtle> so if I do it it'll just be me till they allow it
<slashtommy> infoturtle: if you want to set one up, go for it
 * ebel would have no problem with that personally
<airurando> fine by me
<infoturtle> cool, I'll part it for now and see how it takes
<ebel> kewl
<infoturtle> *park
<ebel> #topic AOB?
<infoturtle> god dam typing skills
<slashtommy> ubuntu hour?
<airurando> 02 Dec 11?
<airurando> czajkowski is home I think?
<slashtommy> laura is here!
<ebel> yes
<ebel> #topic Ubuntu Hour
<slashtommy> good plan, i will consult czajkowski arrange a date/location and tell everyone
<ebel> kewl
<airurando> cool
<airurando> I've 2 more things
<airurando> team reports
<airurando> and
<airurando> meeting structure and schedule
<airurando> ebel can you #topic the first
<ebel> #topic team reports
<airurando> we haven't published a team report since August
<airurando> tdr112 is our lead on this but he is very busy.
<airurando> I've been chatting to hime and I had hoped he would be here.
<ebel> oh yes, tdr112's been working lots
<airurando> during our chats he stated he would look for new blood to help with the team reports.
<airurando> was gonna ask here.
<airurando> The Reports were a great help for our reapproval application during the Summer.
<airurando> To drift away from them is not good.
<airurando> any volunteers?
<infoturtle> I'm quite tied as it is but if no one else does I can try
<ebel> yeah
<infoturtle> it would be a shame to see that part just fall off
 * ebel probably won't have time...
<airurando> I've helped a bit in the past but I was hopeing someone else could chip in
<infoturtle> will we put it to the mailing list?
<ebel> probably best
<infoturtle> in case someone not present would like to try it
<airurando> I'd like tdr112 to lead this
<airurando> ansd that is prob a goo idea infoturtle
<airurando> move on
<ebel> yeah
<airurando> meeting structure/schedule
<ebel> #topic meeting structure/schedule
<airurando> do we need to introduce more flexibility into our scheduling?
<airurando> I championed the 3rd Weds idea but is it working?
<infoturtle> Well all here may say it suits, we need that people that can't make it to comment on this
<ebel> TBH something that annoyed me with the meeting was the length (usually 1½ hrs), rather than day time
<infoturtle> perhaps?
 * ebel has no objection to weds or other nights
<airurando> Are folks happy toI hear you ebel
 * ebel slightly prefers the 9pm, gives time for dinner etc.
<imgarysmith> 9pm suits me better too
<airurando> me three
<infoturtle> I good with it
<airurando> infoturtle it was mentioned on the mailing list and the response was nil
<infoturtle> fair nuff
<infoturtle> can't do more for them so
<airurando> ok stick with 3rd Weds and 9pm
<ebel> yeah
<infoturtle> agreed
<ebel> no objections, so stick with it. :)
<airurando> all done here
<ebel> #agreed keep irc mweewtin same
<ebel> #topic AOB?
<airurando> not here
<infoturtle> not from me anyway
<ebel> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Nov 16 21:51:04 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2011/ubuntu-ie.2011-11-16-21.05.moin.txt
<infoturtle> just a link to the G+ page if anyone wants it
<infoturtle> https://plus.google.com/u/1/108400071192236560065/posts
<airurando> under an hour
<airurando> nice
<infoturtle> now for more tea and samages
<airurando> thanks ebel
<imgarysmith> now for the Google Music event
<infoturtle> imgarysmith there's a google music event?
<imgarysmith> yup, youtube.com/androiddevelopers
<imgarysmith> starts at 10, announcing new stuff
<infoturtle> aw :c
<infoturtle> can't watch it tonight
<imgarysmith> wrong url, youtube.com/android
<imgarysmith> infoturtle, they post the stream as a video at the same url after the show
<infoturtle> cool, I'll check it out after poker so
<infoturtle> for now, take care everybody
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-17
<BenChapman> evening
<airurando> ebel: it looks like I'll be going to Limerick on 03 Dec 11.
<ebel> ok. would you like to bring some CDs down?
<ebel> I can meet up or post out to you or what would you like?
<airurando> If UHD goes ahead on 02 Dec 11 I could pick up a load of CDs to bring down to infoturtle
<ebel> kewl
<airurando> I suppose I could bring some for ucl milklabs and the learning centre.
<airurando> I'll talk numbers with infoturtle and get back to you.
<ebel> sure thing
<ebel> let me know how many ye need
<airurando> Silly me ucl should have been UL
<slashtommy> careful now, don't be giving them too many letters!
<airurando> I've sent him a DM on twitter.  Once I hear back I'll let you know.
<slashtommy> ebel: don't forget we're off to limerick at the weekend
<slashtommy> and may have sometime on sunday afternoon before our train home
<ebel> of course!
<ebel> well i'm not sure, depends on when my mum wants to leave
<ebel> so we miiight/might not have time
<slashtommy> if anyone was to meet us at the train station, it would take no more than 2 minutes
<ebel> yes good point
<slashtommy> our train is at 4.30pm - so i would suggest if anyone in limerick wants CDs to meet us at 4pm in the station
<ebel> Right I've messages infoturtle on twitter.
<ebel> we have several backup plans
<czajkowski> aloha
<ebel> yo czajkowski
<slashtommy> hello czajkowski, ready for your trip back home?
<czajkowski> kinda
<slashtommy> we are considering having an ubuntu hour on 2nd december, to mark your return
<slashtommy> what's your plan?
<ebel> They have a plan.
<ebel> There are 6 czajkowski models.
<czajkowski> oh cool
<czajkowski> um no idea
<slashtommy> well, we could bring you back to the 'batter... some good pubs there!
<czajkowski> waiting to know by next tuesday if I am going or not
<czajkowski> kinda depends on some stuffwill keep ye posted
<czajkowski> thanks :)
<czajkowski> ebel: slashtommy do either of ye havea  camera fitted to your helmet for when ye bike around? any recommendations?
<ebel> czajkowski: yes that's how we take the vidfeos
<slashtommy> http://youtube.com/slashtomeu
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Drift-HD170-Stealth-Action-Camera/dp/B004L5AF4Q/ref=dp_cp_ob_ce_title_2
<czajkowski> dont know much
 * slashtommy wants to see a picture of czajkowski on a hog
<czajkowski> was wondering whats what
<czajkowski> slashtommy: no chance the biy likes his bikes
<czajkowski> me no so much
<slashtommy> ebel knows more
<czajkowski> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Contour-GPS-Full-Helmet-Camera/dp/B00426DQ2W/ref=dp_cp_ob_ce_title_3  seems to be everywhere or at least the brand si
<slashtommy> you should get on the bike ;)
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> not a hope in hells chance that will ever ever happen :)
<slashtommy> tis fun, what does he ride?
 * slashtommy will let ebel post a link to the camera we use
<czajkowski> um
<czajkowski> a I know it's big
<czajkowski> and it's a bmw
<czajkowski> and he's selling his suzuki
<ebel> we have one of these http://driftinnovation.com/hd170-action-camera/
<slashtommy> that reminds me, i have more video of wicklow that i still need to edit
<slashtommy> on SD mode it works in wide-angle mode - major improvement and makes the video appear to be normal speed
<ebel> czajkowski: yeah the drift if the one we have
<slashtommy> if you're not in wide-angle mode, you miss out on the peripherial vision which then makes all the video seem much slower than real life
<ebel> brb
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> so I should buy a SD card also with it ?
<slashtommy> cztab: are you bring your boy back home?
<czajkowski> aye for xmas
<slashtommy> you would need a few SD cards
<slashtommy> and i take it that this questioning is for xmas... ;)
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> ok so max size is 32
<czajkowski> how many hrs would that get you ?
<slashtommy> many
 * ebel returns
<slashtommy> battery would probably get you first
<ebel> yes you'll need a SD card with it
<czajkowski> ok
<ebel> we have a 16GB one, it takes about 5 hours of footage
<slashtommy> ebel is best to advise, all i know is that you're best to stick with SD
<czajkowski> ok they're on amazon for about 29
<czajkowski> so not too bad
<ebel> the drift does several resolutions, 480, 1020ish and 1280
<czajkowski> will have a look more and see if its worthwhile
<czajkowski> thanks for the info lads
<ebel> sorry 480, 720, 1280
<ebel> 1280 is HD
<slashtommy> http://youtube.com/slashtomeu - all those videos are shot with that camera in SD
<ebel> we usually use 720 which is DVD quality
<ebel> if it's in 720 then it has a 170 degree field of view, basically wide angle
<ebel> if it's 1280 then it's like normal
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> cheers :D
<ebel> we always use 720 with the windangle
<ebel> you can see here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5822416632/in/set-72157626938588538/
<ebel> actually
<ebel> i'm a bit confused, might be getting mized up
<ebel> anwyays the wide angle is great
<ebel> cause it means you really don't have to aim it
<slashtommy> aye
<ebel> About 75% of the video footage we took (on a cheaper camera) of european bike tour is rubbish. Just the sky or something
<ebel> which was very annoying
 * slashtommy hopes czajkowski's boy buys here some gear and a helmet for xmas ;)
<slashtommy> her*
<ebel> And the drift has a little screen
<slashtommy> ebel: we must go again
<ebel> So i used to sit on the bike, take a photo, then look at the photo on the little screen and check that it was ok befor eheading off
<ebel> I think the countour has an iphone app (with an android app coming soon™) that allows you to view out the camer
<ebel> so it's like a little broadcast. you can uise the iphone as a remote control view finder
<ebel> actually this http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5822416632/in/set-72157626938588538/ must be the HD non-widescreen
<ebel> One annoying thing with the shitty one (that cost ~ €50) was that everything looked slow
<ebel> Whereas with the wideangle, since you can see so far to the sides, you can see road & bushes etc whizz by. Makes it look *much* faster.
<ebel> so you look at the video and go "Crumbs, I don't remember going that fast!"
<ebel> (Conversely, when looking at the old one, it was like "wow, we werent' going that slow, were we?"
<ebel> wideangle is great for when you move you head around. One problem with the old non-wideangle one was that you (& your head) move around when riding a bike
<ebel> So the video is very jerky. However with a wideangle it's much less of a problem, since the viewer is able to keep the important parts in view
<slashtommy> wideangle is definitely the way
<ebel> this is a wideangle view http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5855915667/in/set-72157627004907232 and you can see the walls at the side whizz past,  but that's cause you're almost looking due left
<ebel> However, i used my old strap for the the drift, You get a few velcro things with the drift, and some clips, so I dunno how great that is
<ebel> You also get a little remote control with the drift to turn it on/off. it's real handy
<ebel> I've attached it to the side of my tank bag
<ebel> You can slightly see the fish-eye/wideangle in these 2 photos http://slashtom.eu/displayimage.php?album=28&pos=1 http://slashtom.eu/displayimage.php?album=28&pos=0
<ebel> You can see what it looks like strapped to the helmet here: http://slashtom.eu/displayimage.php?album=28&pos=8
<ebel> the drift comes with a halfsize battery so you can take about 4 hours of video
<ebel> We bought a bigger one here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Drift-HD170-Long-Life-Battery/dp/B0046ZG7OI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321539522&sr=8-2
<ebel> and it will last all day
<ebel> For the record a 40 minute video is about 2.5GB
<ebel> There are several other popular camera for bikes, GoPro, Contour etc.
<BenChapman> evening ubuntu folk :)
<moylan> hi
<airurando> hi moylan
<moylan> sorry for missing last nights irc meetup.  slept through it.
<airurando> good you got some sleep
<airurando> :)
<moylan> had tried to time been out earlier in the day and sleep time to be there but no such luck.
<airurando> not to worry. plenty more of them in the future
<airurando> did you read the logs?
<moylan> not yet.  was going to have a rummage last night but will get to them tonight.
<czajkowski> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/11/17/new-ubuntu-loco-council-announced/
<czajkowski> meet most of your new loco council : )
<moylan> hi czajkowski, a year in the uk?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> time flew!
<airurando> congrats czajkowski
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> 2 more years
<airurando> aye, well deserved.
<czajkowski> thanks
<moylan> agreed
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-18
<airurando> morning
<girlinhiding> hi
<ebel> hoya
<BenChapman> afternoon
<airurando> BenChapman still morning where I am.
<BenChapman> airuando: it's still morning here too actually :P
<airurando> ebel: I know we agreed on 3rd Weds for meetings but will 21 Dec 11 be too close to christmas?
<airurando> perhaps 14 Dec 11 would be better on this occassion.
<slashtommy> good afternoon
<ebel> p'haps....
<airurando> hi slashtommy
<BenChapman> hi slashtommy :)
<slashtommy> hello, friday afternoon and i'm providing support
<ebel> oh noes!
<slashtommy> aye, me hopes no more rockets interrupt us
<airurando> I've dne the team reports for Sept and Oct.  Sept is looking particularly bare.
<slashtommy> airurando: september didn't happen
<airurando> sorry slashtommy. what do you mean?
<airurando> the only entry I have in for Sept is the global jam
<airurando> that did happen
<airurando> slashtommy?
<slashtommy> oh?
<airurando> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2011-11-20
<airurando> to all in here.
<czajkowski> ello
<czajkowski> hows you
<airurando> thank you for what you do to make ubuntu a success
<airurando> especially you czajkowski!
<czajkowski> airurando: hey we can't do it all alone
<czajkowski> eveyrone contributes in their own way
 * airurando loves the concept of community appreciation day
<czajkowski> aye tis interesting
<ebel> ,ello
<czajkowski> ebel: how goes it ?
<ebel> good good
<ebel> you?
 * ebel was down in your hometown of limerick today
<czajkowski> heading over on the 21st-27th december
<czajkowski> looking forward to it
<airurando> czajkowski keep us posted about you plans for 02 Dec 11.
<czajkowski> aye will do
<czajkowski> hoping tbh I won't have to go but won't know till later this week if not early the next week
<czajkowski> kinda depends on stuff out of my control
<airurando> I know.
<ebel> sure sure
<airurando> I hope that works out for you with the least pain possible
<czajkowski> you and me both
<czajkowski> thanks
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-12
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows folks
<czajkowski> ebel: good comments on the article
<czajkowski> didnt know that about the paddys day parade in NYC
<slashbel> hello
<czajkowski> slashbel: howdy
<ebel> czajkowski: yeah it's the "Ancient Order of Hibernians" that run the New York on
<czajkowski> huh never knew that
<czajkowski> Pendulum: usually is my source of NYC news
<ebel> czajkowski: but "Irish-American" is different from "Irish". e.g. there are non-nationals in paddy's day parade in ireland
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> but that's cause it's a national holiday here
<ebel> whereas in USA, Irish-Americans are an ethnic minority
<ebel> it's a privately run parade in USA
<czajkowski> I do tire of the 3rd and 4th generation people going on about how theyir great great counsin was irish
<czajkowski> it's like really you've lived in usa longer than over here, and never been here
<ebel> czajkowski: if you want a real head desk look at the New York paddy's day parade banner rules.
<czajkowski> just admit you're American
<czajkowski> ebel: aye saw it
<ebel> Your banner can have your group name or "English out of Ireland". WTF!?
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> bit ott
<ebel> You'll note I say "Irish-American" not "Irish" :P Irish-Americans ≠ Irish
<czajkowski> yes I know this and you know this
<czajkowski> not everyone does
<ebel> yup
<czajkowski> it becomes head wrecking at events tbh
<ebel> USAians use the term "Irish" in USA. It means "Irish-American" IMO
<czajkowski> I've yet to find one that sees that distinction
<ebel> I think most "Irish-American" groups in USA are also strongly catholic
<czajkowski> ah the ones I've met are baptist
<czajkowski> is that spelt correctly
 * czajkowski peers 
<ebel> which is a change from current Irish. That's why I dislike USAians who call themselves "Irish".
<ebel> Protestants eh? :P
<czajkowski> I'm not saying that :)
<ebel> Baptists probably would consider themselves Protestants I think
<ebel> It's mostly an ecumincal matter :P
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> Of course "Irish-American" culture was formed/influenced by being a minority in USA, which didn't happen in Ireland.
<czajkowski> I just find them ott, more irish then the irish. naming their children irish names when they've never even stepped foot in ireland
<czajkowski> not in their lifetime or their parents
<ebel> It's cause in USA, everyone has to "come from somewhere" unless your a native american.
<czajkowski> yeah I find that boggling
<czajkowski> surely after 90+ years you're american and come from america
<czajkowski> I just have to tune out tbh
<ebel> I don't mind them saying "Irish-American" because that's a valid subgroup within American culture
<ebel> In the same way "Cork" is a valid ethnic subidentity within Irish culture (say)
<czajkowski> lol
<ebel> But no, they aren't Irish, and they aren't more in touch with what irish culture actually means.
<ebel> Heh, I wonder a good way to mess with their heads would be to insist that anyone who says they're "Irish" is not actually American...
<ebel> "I'm Irish", "Oh so you don't like America? Grand so."
<czajkowski> yeah these are topics I stay well clear of
<czajkowski> and tend tonod and smile and run away :)
<ebel> Play the Irish-identity side against the American-identity side :P Tis a bit mean though
<czajkowski> you're a bit evil
<czajkowski> so ye going biking any time soon again
<ebel> Pfft, if they're going to claim my identity, I'm going to start claiming things about their identity :P
<czajkowski> LOL!!
<ebel> Fun fact: Back in the day, there was a lot of anti-Irish racism in USA. new Irish migrants weren't considered white (twas only white anglo-saxon protestands (WASPs) that counted as white)
<czajkowski> ;o
<ebel> some extreme protestants didn't think catholicism was a real christianity
<ebel> JFK was asked if him being catholic would interfer/hinder him being president
<ebel> (sorta like obama/black thing :P )
<slashbel> popery… the pope is the anti-christ (in some protestant churches)
 * ebel wonders why he keeps /parting…
<ebel> anyway, no no biking planned. weather is a bit cold, and the sun is quite low so that can interfer with vision
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> plans for another long ride this summer?
<ebel> next year big holiday will prob. not be a bike one. Might go on a week long trip to scotland or alps.
<ebel> big holiday next year miiight be africa trip
<ebel> how's your fella's bike?
<czajkowski> grand
<czajkowski> he's just sold his old one and still has the new one
<czajkowski> though the old one is only about 24 months old I think
<slashbel> czajkowski: you weren't tempted to have the old one?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> he also just bought a car over the weekend so will be able to drive that :)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I blame the emphasis on US schools teaching that US culture is a "melting pot". Also, maybe the number of holidays that relate to "coming to America"
<czajkowski> melting pot?
<czajkowski> how so?
<Pendulum> You get taught as a kid in US schools (or you did when I was a kid, at least) that the US is a melting pot of all the cultures and nationalities that immigrants brought when they moved over
<Pendulum> So that it comes out of this mixture of culture
<ebel> Which sorta is true. The USA is a very multi-ethnic country
<Pendulum> right
<Pendulum> although not completely true because there are so many areas where immigrants tried to *not* mix with other groups
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> well, so are other countries, but that's local ethnicities, rather than USA's "people moving in" thing
<zmoylan> in terry pratchetts discworld he admitted that he based the dwarves on the irish who seem to become more irish the further away from ireland that they lived.
<slashbel> i wonder if that is true of other cultures
<czajkowski> zmoylan: aye I know one or two like that, they'd never really been irish irhs, but move them thousands of miles away and they crave for the irish pubs and social meet ups
<Pendulum> but as a result there's a whole thing where schools start teaching you young that you need to really care where your anscestors moved from no matter how long ago
<czajkowski> I miss my taytos and red lemonads but not liable to be joining any irish ex pats groups over here tbh
<czajkowski> Pendulum: yeah I know it's just get a bit much from time to time
<zmoylan> and been a minority in another place can make you cling to what you brought with you.
<slashbel> czajkowski: i still haven't found any shops selling red lemonade
<czajkowski> slashbel: bah go up to stoneybatter and you;ll find some
<czajkowski> not liekly to be sold in Fresh
<czajkowski> tesco or dunnes
<zmoylan> a mate working for the first time in the uk when he found an irish 2p coin kept it and showed it to all the irisg folk he met.
<ebel> I'd say other cultures do it aswell, just look at (say) indians etc. in india
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> sorry indians in UK
<ebel> Most irish-americans just like the plastic bits of irish-ness, "wearing green" etc,
<zmoylan> plastic paddies.  well known condition.
<zmoylan> :-)
<ebel> as I said, USAians are culturally different from EU
<Pendulum> ebel: I always find it interesting when people say that about "Irish Americans". Because while it's true for a few they're often not the ones who actually have any Irish ancestors. When you get the real Irish-American communities, they mock the "wearing green" and that side and find those folks offensive.
<Pendulum> The places where I tend to actually think of there being a proper "Irish American" community, are the places where there's usually a good number of folks who have moved to the US in their lifetime and where the kids all go to the same schools (usually Catholic), go to the same church, etc. They're less likely to actively throw the fact that they're Irish in your face because where they are it's just how everyone is.
<czajkowski> nods
<Pendulum> I don't know if it's true in other large cities that are loud about having an Irish-American population, but NYC ends up being this funny mix of the obnoxious, in your face and the "just are" sort
<Pendulum> The ones who are obnoxious are,  most of the time, not the ones who've had any new Irish blood in their family in so many generations that they can't trace back
<Pendulum> they won't fit in with the real communities
<Pendulum> And there are some people who fit in with the proper communities who don't have much Irish blood, but a huge part of the difference in acceptance is based on behaviour.
<czajkowski> what do you mean by the last bit
<Pendulum> If you're obnoxiously loud about being Irish, you probably won't fit in any of the communities
<zmoylan> the old phrase from school.  'more irish than the irish themselves'
<Pendulum> right
<czajkowski> ah yes
<czajkowski> sorry
<czajkowski> that I understand
<zmoylan> there were laws against that.  the statutes of kilkenny if memory serves :-)
<Pendulum> But I also have an unique thing in that even at a young age I stood out because I called myself a "mutt" rather than saying that I was from any specific cultural background
<Pendulum> So that i've always been outside looking at the various cultural groups rather than belonging to one.
<Pendulum> Which was extra interesting growing up in my area where most people IDed as being Irish, Polish, or Italian. (Never more than one because it was our parents' generation that still could be kicked out of their families if they married someone of a different group)
<czajkowski> nods
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-13
<airurando> dropped a few UBUNTU discs over th Athy Mens Shed this morning.  Tim, the computer guy was there.  He is linux geek.  Appreciated the  discs for use on old computers he is refurbishing.
<czajkowski> airurando: that's good to know
<czajkowski> airurando: if you ant to ever blog this kinda stuff you can use my blog to write a gues post so it ends up on planet ubuntu
<airurando> thanks czajkowski. Will do.
<airurando> funny how it worked out.
<airurando> I follow the shed on twitter out of interest.  I think in general they are great places.
<airurando> saw a tweet this morning saying that Tim would be there fixing computers.
<airurando> just thought I' drop by.
<airurando> worked out well.
<airurando> must dash.
<airurando> Kids to collect.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-16
<mokmeister> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/11/12/learn-how-to-speed-up-page-loading-in-firefox
<mokmeister> Anybody tried this?
<mokmeister> Made a HUGE difference to my ff browsing experience, made the changes a couple of days back, no turning vack!
<mokmeister> *back
<tdr112> morning all
<czajkowski> hey
<czajkowski> tdr112: loving the science week updates
<tdr112> great buzz in the space last night
<czajkowski> sounds that going by tweets
<tdr112> i think we had about 40 in total turn up at some point during the night
<tdr112> people really like short talks
<ebel> cool
<tdr112> you get to hear little bits of everything
<czajkowski> nods
<airurando> new blog post: http://airurando.wordpress.com/2012/11/16/athy-mens-shed-a-quick-vist/
<airurando> czajkowski
<airurando> if you feel it is worthy of publishing on you blog please feel free to copy and paste.
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> airurando: we'll hae to get you going for membership one day soon :)
<airurando> :-)
<czajkowski> airurando: done :)
<airurando> czajkowski: thanks
<tdr112> fair play to you airurando
<airurando> Thanks tdr112.  I really enjoyed the visit.
<czajkowski> I like reading stories like that :)
<airurando> I'm on a roll. just sent a mail to the list looking to reboot the loco.
<czajkowski> yay
#ubuntu-ie 2012-11-18
<mrod> Catch him online.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-11-13
<andru183> meeting later??
<zmoylan-len> looks like it according to header
<andru183> reminders a plenty then
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> ebel can you chair.
<airurando> I'm not prepared
<sanyo_steve> http://youtu.be/c2ES1BfrDp8?t=6m26s
<ebel> er whoops, just about to have dinner.
 * ebel forgot about the meeting.... sorry
<tdr112> evening
<sanyo_steve> tdr112: Are you the guy I chatted to months ago , who told me about that Aspie charity down south ? Soz if yur not , ... name seems familiar .
<tdr112> I dont think so
<sanyo_steve> fair enough ... just a shot in the darc .
<airurando> andru183 you about?
<sanyo_steve> Is there any word of an agenda or topic-points tonight , or not ?
<airurando> sanyo_steve: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/690/detail/
<airurando> not much on there
<sanyo_steve> ok .. thanx .
<airurando> so who is here for the meeting?
<zmoylan-len> hi
<sanyo_steve> o/
<airurando> hi zmoylan-len
<tdr112> me
<airurando> sanyo_steve: first time here?
<sanyo_steve> yes.
<airurando> welcome
<airurando> :-)
<sanyo_steve> Aloha ..
<airurando> tdr112 any point in proceeding?
<tdr112> airurando: yep, we have a few things to chat about
<airurando> ok do you fancy chairing
<airurando> ?
<tdr112> sure but i forget the irc commands
<airurando> or are you going to put up with old incompetent slow joe over here?
<airurando> tdr112: they are all at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<tdr112> #startmeeting Winter Team Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Nov 13 20:36:38 2013 UTC.  The chair is tdr112. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<tdr112> Welcome all
<airurando> hello
<sanyo_steve> o/
<tdr112> anyone else here for the meeting
<sanyo_steve> Is the guy from UWNews here ?
<airurando> sanyo_steve: don't think so
<tdr112> #topic Ubuntu CD's Redbrick
<tdr112> So we were asked to help out DCU networking society
<airurando> Redbrick requested some 12.04 LTS CDs for an Installfest they will be running tomorrrow night
<tdr112> They email us looking for Cds for an event there are running
<airurando> I sent them on and they got therem today just in time for the installfest.
<sanyo_steve> I tried these instructions several times , but they no longer work ... http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/
<tdr112> If anyone is near DCU these are the details
<tdr112> =Linux InstallFest=
<tdr112> Date: Thursday 14th November
<tdr112> Time: 5pm
<tdr112> Location: L101
<airurando> sanyo_steve: I am surprised at that.
<sanyo_steve> no problem .. we just burn new one's anywayz ...
<airurando> great pic of the Redbrick Ubuntu loot at https://twitter.com/RedBrickDCU/status/400592639499587584/photo/1
<sanyo_steve> opening ...
<tdr112> anyway we are happy to have them be used
<airurando> It is absolutely wonderful to see the dcs being ut to some use.
<tdr112> airurando: have we now used them all up ?
<airurando> no tdr112: we still have plenty of 12.04 CDs
<tdr112> If anyone has a good use for them , do ask
<airurando> we still have many from the conference pack we got.
<tdr112> ok any other comments
<sanyo_steve> Here's to hopeing they still dish out discs for Trusty Tahr :P
<tdr112> #topic Ubuntu Hour Dublin Sept
<tdr112> airurando: Do you want to give a quick round up
<tdr112> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2558-ubuntu-hour-dublin/
<airurando> yip.
<airurando> czajkowski was back in town.
<airurando> I got there late but there was quite a good crowd present chatting away.
<airurando> It was great to see czajkowski again.
<tdr112> airurando: any new faces ?
<sanyo_steve> I've gotta go .. I can't stand that one .
<airurando> yip
<sanyo_steve> bye
<airurando> there was a Darren and a Steve.
<tdr112> bye
<tdr112> cool
<airurando> I met TriploidTree and her partner also
<tdr112> ah great , that was well over due
<airurando> there was a couple more but the names excape me
<airurando> pity you couldn't make it tdr112
<airurando> It was enjoyable
<tdr112> ok moving on
<tdr112> #topic Ubuntu Global Jam, Dublin
<tdr112> We had a great day,
<airurando> we did indeed
<tdr112> it was hosted by TOG
<tdr112> we mainly did testing
<tdr112> some bugs where reported
<tdr112> a good day for all
<airurando> productive
<airurando> and a gew new faces there also
<tdr112> and kid too
<tdr112> which is great to see
<airurando> some pics at http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/475582
<tdr112> It shows that it does not all have to be coding
<airurando> definately
<airurando> which is a very good thing for me!
<airurando> I hope we will have as good if not better turnout next time for the 14.04 LTS Global jam
<tdr112> what month is that
<tdr112> March ?
<airurando> yip for the April release
<tdr112> cool
<tdr112> #topic Ubuntu release party hosted by UL comp soc
<airurando> andru183 organised this
<tdr112> This was run by andru183
<tdr112> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2608-ubuntu-release-party-hosted-by-ul-comp-soc/
<tdr112> I dont know much more about it
<airurando> some pictures at http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/478875
<tdr112> It was great that we had one
<tdr112> I was a bit sad we did not have one in Dublin too
<airurando> andru183 told me that it was a good night.  13.10 was installed on a few pieces of hardware
<airurando> yeah the Dublin one kinda fell through the cracks
<tdr112> yep, lets see what happens next year
<airurando> again I'd be very much hoping for a good turnout for the 14.04 LTS release.
<tdr112> ok
<tdr112> #topic AOB
<airurando> virtual UDS
<tdr112> When is that ?
<airurando> could you topic it for the minutes please?
<tdr112> #topic virtual UDS
<airurando> Details at: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<tdr112> airurando: you went to the last one
<airurando> and at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/
<tdr112> well online
<airurando> yes tdr112, in the virtual sense anyway.
<airurando> There are 4 vUDSs per year.
<airurando> every quarter.
<airurando> the next one runs from 19 Nov till 21 Nov.
<tdr112> and its all irc
<airurando> Once you become familiar with the system and the tools they use you can participate well
<airurando> irc, google hangouts, and the ubuntu etherpad instance are all used.
<airurando> needless to say I spend most of my time in the community virtual rooms however there is somethhing that would be of interest to everyone at the sessions.
<tdr112> What time zone is it on
<tdr112> ours ?
<airurando> I'd encourage everyone to look at the schedule and sign up if their interest is sparked.
<airurando> time zone UTC
<tdr112> cool
<tdr112> Would you email the list a few days before it
<airurando> so ours now that daylight savings time is in.
<airurando> will do tdr112
<airurando> I think that's everything tdr112
<tdr112> yep
<airurando> thanks for chairing
<tdr112> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Nov 13 21:12:51 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2013/ubuntu-ie.2013-11-13-20.36.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2013/ubuntu-ie.2013-11-13-20.36.html
<airurando> stellar job!
<airurando> nice one tdr112
<tdr112> airurando: going to any science week events ?
<airurando> hectic life haven't even looked at it yet
<airurando> have you a link to the schedule?
<tdr112> scienceweek.ie
<tdr112> this year there are lot more non dublin events
<airurando> oh it's on now!
<airurando> working tomorrow and heading to cork for the weekend.
<tdr112> well enjoy
<airurando> you attended much?
<zmoylan-len> have a good time in cark :-)
<airurando> ha ha
<tdr112> we have a night of talks in tog tomorrow
<airurando> you talking?
<tdr112> and a science show in Dublin on Saturday
<tdr112> airurando: nope, just people with phd's tomorrow :(
<tdr112> no by choice it just happen
<airurando> well enjoy the rest of the week.
<tdr112> right see you all
<airurando> take care tdr112
#ubuntu-ie 2013-11-14
<andru183> I'm really sorry guys, I forgot about the meeting. I'll make a blog post about it and tie it to the loco page
<airurando> evening
<zmoylan-len> hi
<airurando> hi zmoylan-len
<zmoylan-len> all well?
<airurando> life is hectic and I am sick
<airurando> but life is good
<airurando> and you?
<zmoylan-len> sick of being sick
<zmoylan-len> wanna do a 1000 things but when i sit down to attempt them find it next to impossible to concentrate on them.
<airurando> :-(
<airurando> limp advice but try to focus on just one small thing
<zmoylan-len> hopefully if i can sort the insomnia that will end
<airurando> aye
<zmoylan-len> all prepared for crimbo?
<airurando> you suffer from that alot
<airurando> worst prepared for crimbo in 10 years
<airurando> but getting there
<airurando> what about yourself?
<zmoylan-len> the joy of athiesm means i skip crimbo :-)
<zmoylan-len> but that would be much harder with sprogs around
<airurando> what about the commercial fuzzy side that has nothing to do with religion?
<airurando> and you are right it is totally different with kids
<zmoylan-len> the hand to hand combat in the shops?  i failed the medical :-)
<airurando> indeed.... that is why I always tried to have it all wrapped up by now.
<airurando> didn't happen this year unfortunately
<airurando> I do not go near Dublin for shopping from 01 Dec on.
<zmoylan-len> was in city centre this morning.  the crowds were defintely there
<airurando> unbelievable
<airurando> starts earlier and earlier
<zmoylan-len> might have to start doing my grocery runs at 0700 or something.
<airurando> recession my backside
<airurando> with insomnia 4am would be better ;-)
<zmoylan-len> well tescos used to be 24hour but now are 0600-2300
<airurando> vadimck_: Is the installfest going well?
<zmoylan-len> and folks who did pop in after midnight said the folks there were 'special' :-)
<airurando> zmoylan-len: pity
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> zmoylan-len: are you on for a big push for Trusty?
<airurando> vUDSs, Global Jam and Release Party
<zmoylan-len> that's next year isn't it?
<airurando> the very next release
<airurando> 14.04
<airurando> I'm hoping for a good Global Jam and a great  Release Party
<zmoylan-len> will have to see.  the laptop that i brought to the testing of 13.10 is acting the goat.  still under warranty and self diagnostics don't report a fault.
<zmoylan-len> i hate intermittent problems
<airurando> frustrating
<zmoylan-len> too new to threaten with my hammer.  to flaky to trust with much data.
<airurando> buying bargains is always a bit of a gamble
<airurando> czajkowski: congrats on your re-election to the CC
<zmoylan-len> i reckon the brand is good.  but this intermittent fault would get past most hardware tests.  trying to devise a test to pin it down is not easy.
<airurando> that sounds like a real pain
<zmoylan-len> but it does give the grey matter something to try and focus on so it may not be all bad
<airurando> for you maybe but for me it would be terminal
<zmoylan-len> which is why i recommend all people using computers keep a hammer handy
<zmoylan-len> :-)
<airurando> haven't resorted to that yet
<airurando> but have sent things to recycling long before I expect you would have
<airurando> none to recently thankfully
<zmoylan-len> it's for when you realise that no matter how much time and effort you put into a system it's never going to be fixed.
<airurando> your hammer = my local recycling centre
<zmoylan-len> but nowhere near as fun
<zmoylan-len> i still swear that other equipment seems to work better after another piece is destroyed
<airurando> survival of the fittest
<zmoylan-len> anywhoo have to go shower, will see you in irc again.  may all your crimbo shopping be painless. :-)
<airurando> see ya!
#ubuntu-ie 2013-11-16
<AndrewMcC> Afternoon folks. Another wee bug that seems to be new: I set my laptop to shutdown and closed the lid, but it suspended in the middle of the shutdown. Opening the lid resumed the shutdown and it finished ok. The power manager is set to "do nothing" when the lid is closed. Can anyone else reproduce this?
<AndrewMcC> As usual, somebody got to it first: Bug 1245956
<lubotu3> bug 1245956 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "Suspend overrides Shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245956
#ubuntu-ie 2014-11-12
<airurando> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2017-11-15
<czajkowski> .c
<tdr112> hey czajkowski , how are things
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy doody
<czajkowski> tdr112: good thanks yourself?
<czajkowski> tdr112: coming to EMF camp this year
<tdr112> czajkowski: yep plan on going, are we going to see you camping one of these days ?
<czajkowski> me camp
<czajkowski> nope not with my back
<czajkowski> plus thats the hubbys weekend away doing this thing
<tdr112> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2019-11-14
<berrycow> Hello!
<berrycow> Need linguistic help from good Irish person
<berrycow> is it possible?
<ebel> hello
<ebel> ah they're gone....
<tdr112> nooooo
<tdr112> missed that chance to talk here like the old days
